# "Horny Males"



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/horny-male-vizsla.html

After reading Rod's post regarding horny males, posted in another thread, I decided to post about it here. I didn't want to side track on another person's topic. Anyway...The posturing with other males is a funny, albeit sometimes tense, at least for me. I see this behavior among males sometimes when we gather for a V playdate with some local V club members. The last time this happened, 2 very large males, postured all over the place! I had not seen this before, so a few times, I got a little worried. The poor female of interest in our group was 5-6 y/o & about 11 wks out from having her last litter. She wanted no part of the male shenanigans! Our V, Pumpkin (13m today), is in heat. About 5 wks before she went into heat, we got together with another V male (approx 3m younger), and he was a peeing and humping machine : !!! Pumpkin's saving grace was/is she is unbelievably agile and fast! The antics of adolescents ;D Seeing those 2 large males posture was actually quite impressive. Anyway, with 2 young girls, I see value in Rod's mention of an e-collar for those boys!! Might even make my son think twice about he treats young women ;D I'm sure my husband would be all for spending lots of $ for "off label" use of the e-collar!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

When Bailey was just maybe 5 months old, we went down to the local school yard. I had been reading about male behavior.

When he tried to hump a female on the school yard, I roughly grabbed him by the back of the neck and rear and tossed him roughly about 20 feet and yelled at him in a very loud voice -NO, MINE!!!

I thought of the pack. The alpha male mates, not the young dogs. I did it only once. He tried briefly one more time. A quick NO - MINE, and he stopped.

He didn't try again. He would lick and gnew on the female's ears but not mount until we actually breeded him this spring with Sophie.

Now at 3 years old, posturing seems to be past. But part of it is that I don't put him in those situations very often. 

A young male Vizsla can you drive you nuts. But also can a 9 year human boy. 

Keeping Bailey's mind busy is important. Hunting training has been a key for us. A bored teen is trouble no matter how many legs he has.

RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

The 2 posturing males mentioned were about 2 y/o. You bring up an interesting point about how people handle their males. Most times I find people discourage mounting, but there has been one or 2 occasions (including the 1 I mentioned) where I became annoyed. I wanted to grab the sweet V and say "get the **** off/away from my dog!" I have never owned a male before. My Mom owns a neutered cardigan corgi, and when we visit, he pees everywhere and is nearly constant in P's rear if given a chance


----------



## Reeds (Aug 2, 2011)

Glad I found this post because I didn't know how to bring up this issue! Our V (Remington) is only 3 months old and he has picked up this "habit" with the fuzzy pad that fits in his crate. He pulls the pad out of the crate, sort of balls it up, and then, well... postures. Do I need to try to stop this behavior? My husband and I jokingly call the pad his "girlfriend"... 

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I think with any behavior that you don't care for, you distract them and try to get them to do something else because the more you allow them to do it, the more they are self reinforced or the more likely it is to become a habit. If you don't mind, then you can let it be. Mine had a habit early on of trying to scoot around with his blanket and he'd do a weird, digging/ air hump motion...strangest thing ever. I would say a light "uh uh" and get him to do something else. This only happened during his night crazies (spurt of energy before bed), so I tried wearing him out a bit more and doing some training or something to get his mind off of it and it hasn't happened in months and months.


----------



## Reeds (Aug 2, 2011)

Okay, sounds good, thanks Laurita. I have taken the pad away from him and he doesn't get upset which is good. We just play with something else instead. I am a bit surprised at how often he does it though - usually once a day. We'll have to be more strict about stopping it and distracting him with a different activity.

I had also heard that because he is so young he probably doesn't have a sexual intention with the activity, but that he may be just trying showing affection. Not sure.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

There are definitely certain objects that trigger this, too, so it may be that something about that pad triggers it. If you really want it to go away, you could try to put something different in his crate. Now that I think back on it, he had a very soft no stuffing fox toy and whenever he'd play with it and squeak, the air hump would come out, too. I gave him different toys and kept that one away when I reaaally didn't want a random air hump in front of company! hahaha. I've heard all sort of explanations, including that it's just a motor activity that's sort of subconscious. Sometimes I wondered if it was due to early weaning, but that's just me speculating. I started believing the inadvertent motor activity more and more when one time he started doing it and he would look at me and lie down and try to do something else and then his body kept producing these small wave-like motions. It made me laugh...and feel a little sorry for him because he was trying so hard not to do it! Especially after that, I started to not really react but instead would try to help him get his mind onto something else.


----------



## Reeds (Aug 2, 2011)

;D good story! I'll have share that term with my hubby... "the air hump" lol! that sounds about right! 

thx -pam


----------

